

Ask HN: RV living in SF as a developer? - shaohua

The rent in SF is beyond ridiculous. Is it cheaper to rent a RV and park it in a RV park next to BART&#x2F;Caltrain station? Any success stories?
======
anigbrowl
I'm not aware of any RV parks in SF. Why don't you just move to
Oakland/Berkeley? You can get downtown in about the same amount of time, if
not less, and you have a better chance of finding a place with a backyard
larger than a postage stamp.

------
mchannon
Pretty nice article:

[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/These-young-SF-
profess...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/These-young-SF-
professionals-choose-to-live-in-RVs-4778625.php)

------
dmm
Check out this guy. He lived in an apartment in the SF area:
[http://earlyretirementextreme.com/rv-vs-
apartment.html](http://earlyretirementextreme.com/rv-vs-apartment.html)

------
vellum
Previous HN thread (28 days ago):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6311370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6311370)

